# How to stop my pup eating ..EVERYTHING!



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ted is becoming more and more explorative as he continues to grow. However I do get very worried when he's out in the garden or on walks. He literally grabs everything in his mouth: stones, wood, sticks, plastic, leaves just anything. Of course this is to be expected but if he happens to consume these things it could have severe consequences. So has anyone got any tips on teaching him not to eat these things. Whenever you attempt to approach him calmy with treats to entise him away, he just shoots off to the other side of the garden.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like your puppy has learned the very best way to get your attention is to pick up things as you will then come over and he can try to get you to chase him. 

Chill out a little more and stop reacting when he does pick things up - but leave some toys and play when they are selected so he learns to get you attention that way.


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

My Lola, now 13 weeks, does exactly this. I find that a handful of chicken pieces is a great distraction. I make sure she knows I have them when we're outside, and then whenever she picks something up I don't want her to have, I call her over. She immediately drops whatever is in her mouth because she prefers the chicken.

Also, I have been working on a "positive interruption noise." Kikopup does some great training videos on utube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBvPaqMZyo8 This one on developing the positive interrupter has been a revelation for me. I use it whenever Lola is doing something she shouldn't. Even helps with biting and chasing the family cat.


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

At one of the dog training classes I went to, they showed us that instead of approaching the dog, if you squat down with your back to them and make as if you are holding something really interesting, make noises like 'Ooh, what's this?' etc, then curiosity will often get the better of them and they will come to you. Then you could give a treat or play with a toy or whatever.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the Kikopup positive interruption noise training.
Interact with your pup when you are out - chat to her - sometimes jog or skip or squeak to keep her looking up at you. Have an old knotted pair of socks in your pocket to offer as a fun tuggy toy when out - but keep hold of it, don't let her get hold of it and tank off into the distance! Have a little tug game and then practice release and reward.
Encourage your pup to love a ball - Dot will leave anything if a ball is offered and she is unlikely to put down her precious ball to eat revolting things too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ball as plug is my strategy too. That and ignoring everything he grabs below the hypodermic needle level of threat.


----------

